# Ch samangie sunshadow



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

he is ABSOLUTLY one Handsome little man  

i love his markings on his face and his black ears 



..he is stunning! x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

He is beautiful.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! He is gorgeous! Love him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Thankyou guys


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

What a beauty! You really have some gorgeous Chis.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He is a gorgeous dog. Wow. I love his coloring. Is there a name for that coloring (other than gorgeous)? Tri color?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cutie with a bootie! hehe


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> He is a gorgeous dog. Wow. I love his coloring. Is there a name for that coloring (other than gorgeous)? Tri color?


Hes classed as a gold/sable/white................Thanks for the nice words Chad sends hes love


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Very handsome little guy!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehehe what a cutie!


----------

